# inspiration



## vesteralen27

*W*hich one is the correct concept or phrase in Hungarian to describe the impulse of artistic creation? In English is "inspiration", but I wonder more for that strong feeling of absortion in artistic creation. *F*or exemple, in Spanish one can say: "arrebato creativo", the translation of this in English would be: "creative outburst". 
So, I only found the concepts of "belégzés" and "ihlet", but I am not sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gorilla

Belégzés is only the physical act of inhaling air, taking air into your lungs. Nothing to do with art.
Ihlet is inspiration, a source of artistic creativity. This is not like an outburst. Outburst would be literally "kitörés" but we don't use it in this context. I don't have one word to describe what you mean. Maybe others do.


----------



## tomtombp

Although it's less intense but "kreatív pillanat" (creative moment) came to mind.


----------

